# Question about Command Badges



## ra2xz (18 Jul 2006)

Hi there, I trolled over the boards here for info on command badges. What I was looking for i did not find.

My questions are these:

1) Does each Land Force have a specific Command Badge or is it CF standard.
2) What do they look like?
3) Have they changed within say the last 2 years?

I have even searched dnd.ca but to no avail.

Thanks


----------



## dapaterson (18 Jul 2006)

There is only a single Land Force Command.  Anyone posted to a LFC unit, regardless of DEU, should wear the LFC command insignia over their left breast.

Certain formations have shoulder patches (the three Reg F CMBGs and the ten Reserve CBGs).  These are worn on the left? shoulder (forgive me, it's been a shile and I don't have a uniform to look at right now).

Certain CBGs and CMBGs have internet sites - they will likely have images of their brigade patches.  For example, look at 32 CBG: http://www.army.dnd.ca/32cbg_hq/home_e.htm

Edit:  I apparently need remedial LEFT / RIGHT lessons.  Argh.


----------



## orange.paint (18 Jul 2006)

Command badge righthand side
brigade patch also right.
medals on left.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (18 Jul 2006)

There are several other, non "land command" badges as well that can be worn by army personnel, depending on posting/employment. Off the top of my head, there are also command badges for:

- Training Command (circular green metal badge with a lamp)
- Signals Command (circular white and red badge with crossed lightning bolts)
- Northern Command (circular blue metal with a polar bear)

There is another one that is crest-shaped, white with a vertical red stripe and a (dragon....lion?) on it, but I have no idea what its for. 

Cheers, 

AA


----------



## orange.paint (18 Jul 2006)

Armoured school wears armoured fist above name tage on deu.


----------



## LCIS-Tech (18 Jul 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Medical I believe.



The Command Badge of which you are referring is CFSTG (Canadian Forces Support Training Group).CFSTG is responsible for nine Training Establishments, including six that call Canadian Forces Base Borden home, two located at Canadian Forces Base Kingston and one located at Canadian Forces Base Gagetown. CFSTG trains approximately 9,500 military personnel annually. The organization employs approximately 1,400 military members and 1,200 civilian employees.

A photo of the Command Badge is attached....


----------



## old medic (18 Jul 2006)

I thought that was the HR Mil (Human Resources Military) Command Badge?

And yes, all CFMS/CFDS wear it.
You can see the design reflected in the badge here:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/engraph/home_e.asp


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jul 2006)

I wonder why one of the Medical Staff here ordered one. That's where I saw it. Have to ask next time I see him.

Ok. Post above explains it. 

Tanks!


----------



## Arctic Acorn (18 Jul 2006)

Thanks LCIS-tech...I was wondering what it was for. 

I wonder if they'll ever develop command badges for the new commands thae have stood up in recent months (CANADACOM, CEFCOM, CANSOFCOM, etc...)

 :dontpanic:


----------



## LCIS-Tech (18 Jul 2006)

0tto Destruct said:
			
		

> There are several other, non "land command" badges as well that can be worn by army personnel, depending on posting/employment. Off the top of my head, there are also command badges for:
> 
> - Training Command (circular green metal badge with a lamp)
> - Signals Command (circular white and red badge with crossed lightning bolts)
> ...



BTW....just so you know: Training Command (the Lantern), and Communications Command (the Lightning Bolt one) no longer exist, so those particular badges are now nothing more than momentos...Not sure about Northern Command, but I image that it went the way of the dodo as well. As for new Badges for the New Commands: I would not be surprised, however it took about 3 years for the CFSTG Badge to be authorised, so I image that you can expect the same amount of delay for any other new command badges.


----------

